# Intro to aero bars??



## richie244 (4 Mar 2017)

When Im on a static bike I find it far more relaxing when I go into an aero bar position. Having never tried aero-bars let alone a time trial bike I am a little nervous. I have no intention of jumping straight in to a £X Thousand pound spend on a TT bike, intact I am too tight to risk £100 on a set of bars on a risk.

Is it that much different? Is it worth it for a beginner/ Novice? And any other tips.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2017)

I have a set of these stuck on the bike attached to my turbo
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Profile-D...546414?hash=item1c7dda5aee:g:19IAAOSwImRYCPQG

Cheap, and they do the trick. You might need to play around with saddle height and position as it'll be different with aero bars than drops.


----------



## richie244 (5 Mar 2017)

Thanks Marmion. I think I might just need to give them a go. 

Is it a case of once your used to them you never go with out?


----------

